# [fbsplash] Impossible d'afficher le splash (resolu)

## netbyte

Salut à tous ! j'ai un petit probleme avec mon fbsplash.

Je n'arrive pas a avoir le splash au demarrage. Pourtant je crois avec tout bien fait : j'ai emergé la derniere version de splashutils, genéré l'initrd avec la commande splash_geninitramfs, passé l'option splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0, lancé le service splash au demarrage mais non je n'arrive pas a avoir ce foutu splash.

----------

## fb99

salut regarde ca j'ai aussi eu quelque probleme recemment https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-318333-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## netbyte

Oui j'avais deja vu ce topic mais sa ne m'a pas aidé. D'autres idées ?

----------

## fb99

bein alors je sais pas on est pas magicien si tu ne donnes pas plus d-info on pourra pas t'aider donc je sais pas:

-donne-nous ton grub.conf

-dis-nous si ca t-affiche quelque chose ou rien du tout

-.....

 [EDIT] : quand tu dis que tu as pris la derniere tu veux dire la 0.9 dernier en x86 ou la 1.1.9.3 en ~x86

----------

## netbyte

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,2)

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda2 gentoo=nodevfs ramdisk=8192 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0

initrd /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r4

Voila pour le grub.conf

Pour la version de splash utils c'eest la 1.1.9.3 que j'ai.

Au lancement j'ai le framebuffer avec le petit logo linux en haut qui se lance, mais pas le splash.

----------

## fb99

si je me rappellle bien c'est de mon grub.conf que venait l'erreur tu as quoi comme entré pour ta splash ??

----------

## netbyte

/dev/sda3 est ma partition boot et /dev/sda2 est ma partition racine.

Je croyais que root=/dev/sda* devais indiquer la partition racine ?

----------

## Adrien

Oui excuse-moi, j'ai effacé mon post, c'était une grosse connerie , je suis pas réveillé  :Wink: 

En revanche essaie cette syntaxe pour ton grub.conf plutôt:

```
kernel (hd0,2)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda2 gentoo=nodevfs ramdisk=8192 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 

initrd (hd0,2)/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 
```

Et puis sur cette ligne: kernel (hd0,2)/kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda2 gentoo=nodevfs ramdisk=8192 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0

enlève le ramdisk=8192, je crois franchement que ça sert à rien... :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## netbyte

Ok j'essaye sa dès ce soir quand je serais sortit du boulot. Sinon, d'autres idées ? Comme sa j'essayerais tout d'un coup.

----------

## Adrien

Oui dans ton noyau tu as compilé quel pilote pour le bootsplash?

vesafb ou vesafb-tng ??

----------

## Adrien

Oui dans ton noyau tu as compilé quel pilote pour le bootsplash?

vesafb ou vesafb-tng ??

----------

## netbyte

vesafb-tng

----------

## tetienne

Il vient d'où ce /initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 ? Et comment t'as compilé ton noyau ? Sinon à peu près tout est expliqué sur fr.gentoo-wiki.com

----------

## netbyte

Le noyau a été compilé avec genkernel mais sans générer d'initrd.

Mon initrd a été crée avec la commande splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/initrd-2.6.11-gentoo-r -r 1280x1024 livecd-2005.0

----------

## tetienne

Et bien lis le wiki, ou la doc de genkernel, tu verras qu'un gensplash ne se fait pas avec splash_getinitramfs quand on compile son noyau avec genkernel (depuis le temps que je dis qu'on sait pas ce qu'on fait avec genkernel...)

@+

----------

## netbyte

Oui mais non car je génére peut etre mon noyau avec genkernel mais je n'utilise pas son initrd et je met mes propres options dans le noyau (genkernel --menuconfig --bootsplash --install kernel).

Sinon j'ai deja lu le wiki.

----------

## yoyo

 *netbyte wrote:*   

> Pour la version de splash utils c'eest la 1.1.9.3 que j'ai.

 Il faut AUSSI lire les warnings/infos à la fin des emerge ...  :Rolling Eyes:   (c'est valable pour tous les participants de ce thread   :Twisted Evil:   ).

Extrait du splashutils-1.1.9.3 :  *Quote:*   

>  * For best effects, this new version of splashutils requires some
> 
>  * slight modifications to the kernel command line arguments in
> 
>  * GRUB/LILO/whatever bootloader you use.
> ...

 

----------

## tetienne

Et bien le patch bootsplash n'est plus appliqué sur les gentoo-sources (anciennement gentoo-dev-sources pour les dernières versions) depuis des lustres. D'autre part splash_getinitramfs et splash-utils n'ont strictement rien à voir avec bootsplash, ce qui est notamment précisé à plusieurs reprises sur le wiki... Donc relis... Et je m'étais "pété le cul" à faire une section genkernel dans le howto, on se demande pourquoi...

----------

## netbyte

Le parametre --bootsplash c'est un reflexe... Mais bon de toute facon il ne s'applique plus donc sa dois pas gener.

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *netbyte wrote:*   Pour la version de splash utils c'eest la 1.1.9.3 que j'ai. Il faut AUSSI lire les warnings/infos à la fin des emerge ...   (c'est valable pour tous les participants de ce thread    ).
> 
> Extrait du splashutils-1.1.9.3 :  *Quote:*    * For best effects, this new version of splashutils requires some
> 
>  * slight modifications to the kernel command line arguments in
> ...

 

Etant donné qu'il dit que le post de fb99 ne lui a servi à rien, on n'a pas jugé utile de lui repréciser d'ajouter le "CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" mais considèré bon de partir sur une autre voie yoyo!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> Etant donné qu'il dit que le post de fb99 ne lui a servi à rien, on n'a pas jugé utile de lui repréciser d'ajouter le "CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" mais considèré bon de partir sur une autre voie yoyo! 

 Dans ce cas il faut AUSSI lire les réponses données : 

 *netbyte wrote:*   

> kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda2 gentoo=nodevfs ramdisk=8192 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0

   :Twisted Evil: 

Je ne vois aucune référence à "CONSOLE" ou "tty" sur cette ligne ...  :Razz: 

----------

## _kal_

Heu a tout hasard, il semblerai que tu n'eactives pas le framebuffer lors du boot!  :Twisted Evil: 

Donc evidemment, fbsplash ne peux pas fonctionner. Ta ligne de commande du kernel serait plutot quelque chose dans le genre :

```

kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda2 gentoo=nodevfs ramdisk=8192 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70
```

Je n'utilise pas genkernel, mais je me demande quand même a quoi sert la commande "ramdisk=8192". Je n'ai jamais utiliser cette commande, peut etre car je n'utilise pas genkernel.

Tiens nous au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## tetienne

le ramdisk, c'est quand tu as un initrd trop gros (4096 kB je crois), auquel cas il faut lui préciser une taille suffisante pour que ça passe.

Sinon pour le splash, il faut quand même vérifier que bootsplash n'est pas installé, et comme tu utilises genkernel, autant intégrer le gensplash avec genkernel, ça me parait beaucoup plus sûr pour essayer. Commencer à bidouiller dans tous les sens en supposant que ça ne gene pas, ça ne mène à rien... Si ce n'est se plaindre que ça marche pas.

----------

## Adrien

 *yoyo wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*   Etant donné qu'il dit que le post de fb99 ne lui a servi à rien, on n'a pas jugé utile de lui repréciser d'ajouter le "CONSOLE=/dev/tty1" mais considèré bon de partir sur une autre voie yoyo!  Dans ce cas il faut AUSSI lire les réponses données : 
> 
>  *netbyte wrote:*   kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda2 gentoo=nodevfs ramdisk=8192 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0  
> 
> Je ne vois aucune référence à "CONSOLE" ou "tty" sur cette ligne ... 

 

Certes mais il a pu éditer son grub.conf entre temps, pour faire le test et puis finalement réutiliser la ligne qu'il cite!  :Twisted Evil:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Heu a tout hasard, il semblerai que tu n'eactives pas le framebuffer lors du boot!  
> 
> Donc evidemment, fbsplash ne peux pas fonctionner. Ta ligne de commande du kernel serait plutot quelque chose dans le genre : 
> 
> Code: 
> ...

 

Oui ça il faut en tenir compte aussi, vérifie que tout est bien configuré dans le kernel et quelle résolution tu as choisie à côté de vesafb-tbg pour le splash, il faut que tu la précises dans ton grub.conf comme ci-dessus.

----------

## papedre

Si j'ai bien compris, quand on utilise Genkernel (entierement), on met ramdisk=8192, car tu mets ton root sur /dev/ram0.

Ensuite, c'est utilisé pour charger initrd au demarrage. 

Cependant, dans ce cas précis, je suis un peu surpris : 

 *Quote:*   

> Le noyau a été compilé avec genkernel mais sans générer d'initrd

 

Je vois alors pas trop l'interet d'utilisé Genkernel au lieu de faire la compile à la main.

A+

[Edit] : Oups, grillé 2 fois en plus...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## netbyte

Alors, non bootsplash n'est pas installé.

 *Quote:*   

>  kernel /kernel-2.6.11-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda2 gentoo=nodevfs ramdisk=8192 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2005.0 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1024x768-32@70 

 

Sa n'empeche pas mon framebuffer de fonctionner, ma console est bien en 1280x1024 au demarrage et j'utilise pas vesafb mais vesafb-tng.

La resolution je l'avais deja specifié dans la config du noyau.

A quoi sert en fait précisement CONSOLE=/dev/tty1  ?

Pour l'utilisation de genkernel c'est juste parce que j'avais commencé comme sa alors j'ai gardé l'habitude.

----------

## yoyo

 *netbyte wrote:*   

> A quoi sert en fait précisement CONSOLE=/dev/tty1  ?

 

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> * It is required that you add 'CONSOLE=/dev/tty1', to make sure all
> 
>  * init messages are printed to the first tty, and not the foreground one.

 

----------

## netbyte

Je viens d'essayer tout sa et sa ne marche toujours pas  :Crying or Very sad: 

Par contre je viens de voir un truc : je ne vois pas d'option splash support dans les options de mon noyau (un gentoo-sources 2.6.11-gentoo-r4), c'est normal ? Je sais que cette option existait dans le 2.6.9.

----------

## netbyte

Ah je viens de remarquer un truc, dans la config du noyau quand je desactive tile bitling support, l'option splash frame buffer support apparait. Je recompile le noyau et je vous dis ce que sa donne !

----------

## netbyte

C'est bon, avec le tile bitling desactivé et l'option splash frame buffer sa marche !  :Wink: 

----------

